# 2002 nissan pathfinder cd player not working



## cbook (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello everybody, my question is that i brough my pathfinder used i didnt know my factory bose six cd player didn't work for example when i try to eject a disk the cd player make a noise like it trying to push the cd out but nothing comes out. I cant figure it out and also it does it when i start my truck up too. So, i was wonder can somebody help or spread insight on what can be the problem cause it sucks not listen to your cd's but thing god for and ipod lol cause my truck still have a tape player. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i removed the head unit and opened the top cover to get the stuck cd's from the trays. do mind the really small screws and use an electrostatic mat to prevent damaging the exposed circuit boards.


----------

